# [SOLVED] Could not load driver software



## skinlesspython (Jun 16, 2008)

Both of my CD/DVD drives are unable to detect cds/dvds, I've tried updating firmware but to no success. Any ideas? Here are the the problem messages.



> Description:
> Windows was able to successfully install device driver software, but the driver software encountered a problem when it tried to run. The problem code is 10.
> 
> Problem signature:
> ...





> Description:
> Windows was able to successfully install device driver software, but the driver software encountered a problem when it tried to run. The problem code is 10.
> 
> Problem signature:
> ...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Could not load driver software*

is pnp enabled in the bios
remove the upper and lower filters
scroll down to how here
http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;314060&x=12&y=13#


----------



## skinlesspython (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Could not load driver software*

That fixed it, thanks.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Could not load driver software*

glad it sorted for you


----------

